# Tiger Orange Koi angelfish



## TheOscarGuy (Sep 8, 2006)

A few pictures of the male tiger orange, and his sunset female (shot with D3100, auto setting, unmodified after download):


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Those are nice angel fish. Are they pure or a hybrid?


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice angels. Right one in the first pic is very much familier to mine.


----------



## Tusker (Oct 23, 2007)

lovley angel's there, best I've seen...

:thumb: :fish:


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

best koi angels *** seen in awhile. what food do you use to bring out the oranges? something high in carotene im assuming.


----------



## TheOscarGuy (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks all for the complements!



> Those are nice angel fish. Are they pure or a hybrid?


I don't get the question. They are domestic koi angelfish. Are you asking if there is some altum blood in there?



Anthraxx8500 said:


> best koi angels I've seen in awhile. what food do you use to bring out the oranges? something high in carotene im assuming.


I feed them angelsplus flakes and that's it! The breeder from whom I bought these mentioned that I should feed them cyclopeeze regularly. However, I can not get any of my angels to eat it. So they only get angelsplus flakes, and some freeze dried foods.


----------

